# What Wax do you guys use to keep brake dust away??



## jallen365 (Jan 25, 2002)

Klasse All-in-one - 2 coats - Klasse sealant Glaze - 3 coats over three days. 

Seems to shed brake dust, just a bit. But definitely makes cleanup just a "hose job" :angel: once every few days.

BTW - I'm switching to Rotex dustless pads. Will see if they work...


----------

